

Why jwz uses Safari instead of Firefox  - pavel_lishin
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/04/why-i-use-safari-instead-of-firefox/

======
mdaniel
I have moral opposition to using any browser that is deeply integrated into
the OS. We have seen IE, and let us hope that we do not return to that dark
age. I would never claim that just because a browser runs as an _application_
rather than a _pseudo-service_ makes it secure, but I feel confident in saying
that it makes it _more_ secure. Attack surface, et al.

~~~
rollypolly
What's your opinion of ChromeOS? (It doesn't get more deeply integrated than
that.)

~~~
mdaniel
My opinion of ChromeOS is that it is a toy, but please read that knowing that
I am not their target audience. Plus, my understanding is that the marketing
message is "the browser is the OS" but under the covers it's a Linux platform.
I am not extremely educated on ChromeOS, but you asked my opinion.

